# Any "Top Gear" Fans?



## Se7enMeister (Jul 7, 2008)

I FUCKING LOVE TOP GEAR one of the funniest shows on tv but also one of the most entertaining. too bad they come on 6 months later in the us so i am off to watch it on youtube


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jul 7, 2008)

Top Gear is fucking badass dude.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 7, 2008)

TV show??
Bah!
I thought it was about the game.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 7, 2008)

Man I love Top Gear for the music, comedy and cars (in that order) but Clarkson is a right wanker...


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jul 8, 2008)

"the people of Surrey think they need a 4x4 because they live on a lane that some times has leaves on it"- jeremy clarkson


----------



## sakeido (Jul 8, 2008)

I love this show to pieces, and Jeremy Clarkson is absolutely hilarious. Their 1,000 pound car challenges are always the best, the Alfa one was hilarious


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jul 8, 2008)

Love the show!!
The stig fn rocks and the new season is sick so far. WTB EvO 10


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 8, 2008)

Apparently Hammond and May might not be renewing their contracts due to pay disputes (they want pay more in line with Clarkson) - take a look. Anyway, I watch the show most weeks, although I wish they'd wish they'd spend a bit less time hamming it up and a bit more on cars that the public might actuall drive at some point. The Aussie Top Gear starts in six weeks or so, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 8, 2008)

Its a great show.


----------



## Seven (Jul 8, 2008)

Yup, been watching it since I can remember.


----------



## Scali (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea, British car shows are great anyway.
Top Gear is fantastic, almost like a comedy show 
Jeremy Clarkson is not just a wanker, he turned wankery into an artform! Only Brits can do that.
I also like Wheeler Dealers and anything with Vicki Butler-Henderson


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep, love watching this, and yes, jeremy is knob, but it makes the show really  

I think they tried an american version, but forgot that half the charm is the sheer sarcasm and idiocy


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah i hardly watch tv ever but when this is on il watch it clarkson is a legend and the £1000 car challenges are amazing.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 8, 2008)

James May>*

Seriously, he's so laid back, I wish I could be that relaxed all the time 

and for the record, the Porsche one was my favorite £1k challenge (even though they got £1.5k )


----------



## hairychris (Jul 8, 2008)

Big fan here.

Then again, any show that's ~90% smart-arsery is generally good for me.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 8, 2008)

Massive fan here ...though you can see a steady trend of it going from a car review show to a comedy show, it's about 5% car review, 95% antics now. James May is god. There are rumors they'll be on the BBC F1 team next year, taking over Ted's job in the pits, just rumors though and i'm not sure i'd like that!

BTW, my step-gran knows the Stig's mum (lives down in Devon), so I know who the Stig really is  I shall reveal if anyone wants to find out!


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 8, 2008)

I watch it sometimes.


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I'm big fan of it, probably the only show I watch on TV other than QI, I remember it when it was a real car show before it got cancelled... its a totally different show now and most likely the best thing on the box at the moment. (not that I'd know )

Clarkson is brilliant, I dont exactly agree with alot of what he says but you can tell he says a fair amount of it to piss people off and he's pretty funny about doing it too.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 8, 2008)

i approve of this thread


----------



## sakeido (Jul 8, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Massive fan here ...though you can see a steady trend of it going from a car review show to a comedy show, it's about 5% car review, 95% antics now. James May is god. There are rumors they'll be on the BBC F1 team next year, taking over Ted's job in the pits, just rumors though and i'm not sure i'd like that!
> 
> BTW, my step-gran knows the Stig's mum (lives down in Devon), so I know who the Stig really is  I shall reveal if anyone wants to find out!



I thought there was more than one Stig and they just use whoever is best qualified for the job at hand?


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 8, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I thought there was more than one Stig and they just use whoever is best qualified for the job at hand?



Well, I don't know about that, I just know that


Spoiler



Ben Collins


 is the main driver since the old one (black Stig) was killed off, I also think it's quite common knowledge now  after all the Damon Hill rumors etc.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 8, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Well, I don't know about that, I just know that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Heard it was sometimes


Spoiler



Lewis Hamilton before he was famous


 rumors too but don't know how accurate they were.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 8, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I thought there was more than one Stig and they just use whoever is best qualified for the job at hand?



He has a bionic arm.
He has a tattoo of Buzz Aldrin on his thigh.
He is stumped by clouds.
He has no fear.
His ears aren't exactly where you would expect them to be.
He once, "preposterously", had an affair with John Prescott (referring to Prescott's recent admission that he had had an affair with one of his secretaries).
He has a digital face.
He has named every single blade of grass surrounding the Top Gear test track.
His genitals are on upside down.
If he could be bothered, he could crack the Da Vinci code in 43 seconds.
His ears have a paisley lining.
He is banned from the Chelsea Flower Show.
The outline of his left nipple is exactly the same shape as the Nürburgring.
If given an important job to do, he'll skive off and play croquet


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 9, 2008)

I like Top Gear a lot 

I liked their trans africa road trip

OLIVER NOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## El Caco (Jul 21, 2008)

Love the show and get real pissed if I miss it, loved it when they ripped on Australia buying it the other day. I think we are a long way behind here also.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha:

BBC - Top Gear - Stupidly hard quiz


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 21, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I love this show to pieces, and Jeremy Clarkson is absolutely hilarious. Their 1,000 pound car challenges are always the best, the Alfa one was hilarious



My fav was the British Leyland one.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 22, 2008)

Actually, the US one is currently IN production and one of the hosts is Adam Carrolla (used to host the Man Show). From what I've read though, there have been a few reviews on some of the stuff they've already filmed and apparently it's not even close to being as funny as the UK version. In the sense that they're TRYING to be funny but it just isn't. 

It's supposed to be hitting the air this coming fall season, so just keep a look out I guess.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 22, 2008)

Top Gear is legendary.


I thought the funniest ones were when they went to America and wound everyone up and when they made a Reliant Robin into a full blown space shuttle/rocket.


----------



## JoeyTRabbit (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't get to see it anymore. 

Discovery took the British version off the air. I used to get to see it.

I miss that show a whole lot.


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 23, 2008)

This show is religous Sunday night viewing for me, one of the few remaining cool British TV shows. The long-haul races they do just get better and better as they go on. In the last one I'm suprised Clarkson won in the Nissan GT-R actually, as May and Hammond were on the bullet train! Great show, stupidly funny, quality stuff! 

I heard Clarkson gets £2m a year for doing Top Gear too, where as Hammond and May 'only' take home around £300k.


----------



## Variant (Jul 25, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Yep, love watching this, and yes, jeremy is knob, but it makes the show really
> 
> I think they tried an american version, but forgot that half the charm is the sheer sarcasm and idiocy



 Even if you don't agree with him (which I find myself doing on a number of occasions) Top Gear (and British car media in general) is so fucking superior to the American car media / culture, with it's _*"everything is great, and nothing is worth critisism"*_ attitude.  We're so fucking image-forward, reality second... so it's a heavensent thing to see competent car guys get on with something like a Yank coveted Mustang Cobra or a Cadillac Escalde and sum it up for what it is, with the honest sentiment that's it's crap.


----------

